# Atlas 10100/mk2 Compound Tool Rest Reinstall



## Azbrewer (Aug 4, 2015)

I just picked this lathe up and the previous owner had removed the compound head. I have it I just don't see what holds it on. I can't believe that I just screw in the set screws but there is no other indication of any clamping parts. Also what  is the size of the snap ring on the shaft holding on the “clutch” used to disengage the direct drive system.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 4, 2015)

brewer,

I can't help with snap ring size other than tell you to call Clausing and order one.  I think that the part number that you are talking about is 641-084.  You have a ways to go before you have 30 posts and get access to Downloads but if you will PM me your email address, I will send you the operation and parts manual.  You just need to tell me whether your machine has the early or the late carriage.  The late carriage has adjustable mesh between the gear driven by the carriage traverse handwheel and the larger gear that it drives.  On the early one, there is no adjustment.

If the PO removed the entire compound assembly (two major parts and a bunch of smaller ones), and if he didn't lose the two beveled pins in front of the two socket head set screws in the upper swivel below and to the left and right of the compound feed crank, then yes, you just tighten the two set screws until the beveled pins bear on the pintle on top of the cross slide.  Turn the compound upside down and run each screw in until either the tip of each pin is visible or you see the tip of the screw.  If the latter, you will either have to find, make or buy the two pins.  If the former, confirm that with the compound inverted, the flat of the bevel is down.  Hold your finger against the end of the pin and retract the set screws until the pin tip is barely inside the swivel base.  Turn the assembly back over and set it down on the pintle.  Rotate the compound around to 30 degrees and tighten both screws.


----------



## Azbrewer (Aug 4, 2015)

wa5cab,
thanks, that's what I was afraid of. I will PM then be able to call the parts by the correct names.  There are no pins behind the set screws so I will make some, I have plenty of drill bits, will they make suitable stock?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 4, 2015)

Use 3/16 drill shanks,  make them 1/2 in long, put a 30º angle on one end.  I made mine from hardened drill rod, should have thought of old drill bits.


----------



## Jfleisher (Aug 4, 2015)

If you got the milling attachment with the lathe, it has the same bevel pins installed in it.

I used a 13/16"  snap ring on my Mark 2, it fit perfectly.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 5, 2015)

The roller bearing headstock (which I believe you have) uses a 3/4" snap ring, whereas the ball bearing version (often Craftsman-branded) with the red bearing seals used a 7/8" diameter snap ring. The two spindles are different and there are two different size coupling collars too.  I know cause I have one of each.  Snap rings are sized according to the shaft size not the bottom of the groove size.  Kinda strange.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 5, 2015)

If you do have the milling attachment and the pins are missing from your compound (we don't know that they are), mic the pin diameter and the length and I'll gen up a drawing from the one that I did for the larger pin on the 10" and 12".  I suspect that you are going to find that the diameter is around 0.095", slightly larger than 3/16".


----------



## Azbrewer (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't have any attachments and now after more internet searching, I find I only have half of the compound slide. PO must have broken it. And a very ugly weld job to try and repair it. Looks like it snapped right where the tool post slides in. Did not come with motor either. My searching suggests that 1/4 HP should work, correct? It did have both a 3 jaw and 4 jaw chucks. My son works at a local machine shop and may be tasked with making the slide from scratch, he likes a challenge.


----------



## Jfleisher (Aug 5, 2015)

There is a compound on eBay right now, not sure if that will help. My manual says the motor is 1/3HP, 1725RPM. I am using a 1/2HP, 1725RPM.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 5, 2015)

_"the diameter is around 0.095", slightly larger than 3/16"._

Uh do  you mean that .095 is slightly larger than 3/32? My pins were 0.187.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 5, 2015)

Sorry.  You're right.  I meant 0.195".  However, if your pins are only 0.187", Atlas didn't take advantage of the thread allowance as I assumed they would have done.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 5, 2015)

Azbrewer said:


> I don't have any attachments and now after more internet searching, I find I only have half of the compound slide. PO must have broken it. And a very ugly weld job to try and repair it. Looks like it snapped right where the tool post slides in. Did not come with motor either. My searching suggests that 1/4 HP should work, correct? It did have both a 3 jaw and 4 jaw chucks. My son works at a local machine shop and may be tasked with making the slide from scratch, he likes a challenge.



Yes.  Actually, there are two of them.  One is 371260694936 for $24.95.  It does not appear to have the two set screws and pins.  Another one @ $20 doesn't look as nice but does have the four parts.  400955003294


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 5, 2015)

It might be a blessing in disguise that you didn't get a motor- now you can fit the motor of your choice, a variable speed DC motor is what I did- wonderful.  Brushless are nice too.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 5, 2015)

Azbrewer said:


> I don't have any attachments and now after more internet searching, I find I only have half of the compound slide. PO must have broken it. And a very ugly weld job to try and repair it. Looks like it snapped right where the tool post slides in. Did not come with motor either. My searching suggests that 1/4 HP should work, correct? It did have both a 3 jaw and 4 jaw chucks. My son works at a local machine shop and may be tasked with making the slide from scratch, he likes a challenge.



The MK2 manuals do say 1/3 HP.  However the earlier 6" catalogs used to say 1/4 HP and the only Atlas catalog I have that includes the MK2 says 1/4 HP.  I certainly would not put anything over 1/3 on it.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 5, 2015)

markba633csi said:


> a variable speed DC motor is what I did- wonderful. Brushless are nice too.



How, where do I get one of the (above) motors, and the VSD for it? The "HUM" that comes with the on switch is nasty.


----------



## Azbrewer (Aug 5, 2015)

I need the slide that goes on top of the parts on Ebay. I will also need the gibs for the upper tool post swivel.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 5, 2015)

The gib is considered a part of the compound slide, not the upper tool post swivel.  You might go down to the Member's Area at the bottom of the home page and click on the Wanted folder.  Enter a Wanted thread for the compound slide to fit an Atlas MK2.  Part number is either 704-073 (late) or M6-303 (early), plus all of the parts that go on either one.  Gib should come with it.  If it doesn't, I assume you can still buy them from Clausing.  They will be plastic.  You will also need an M6-306 Nut unless it is still in the hole on the top of the Upper Swivel.  You can probably get that new from Clausing as well.

Go back to eBay and do a search on Atlas gib 6.  This turns up an M6-303 on an M6-302 with what appears to be all of the parts except the crank.  Ad says that crank is listed separately.  Price is about $100.  Unit is painted blue so it is probably off of an early 10100.  Search also turns up a bare M6-303 but it is $79 by itself.


----------



## Azbrewer (Aug 5, 2015)

So the round top(M6-303) and flat top(704-073) are interchangeable?


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 5, 2015)

As complete assemblies, yes.  Whether you could take all of the parts off of your broken compound slide and put them into a bare slide of the opposite style (round top, flat top), I suspect so but can't prove it.  The reason is that in the 618 parts list the piece part numbers of all of the subassemblies are given.  In the 10100 parts list two subassemblies are listed only as subassemblies, feed screw and collar, and crank and handle.  The part numbers for the bare feed screw and the bare handle are not given.  However, I just checked the Atlas 3950 (MK2 with ball bearings) which uses the early round top compound slide, and the same subassemblies do fit it.  So I think its safe to say that each part in the early compound slide complete assembly is the same as the corresponding part in the late one.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 6, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> How, where do I get one of the (above) motors, and the VSD for it? The "HUM" that comes with the on switch is nasty.


I found a motor of unknown HP (1/3?) at my local electronics surplus store, and a controller made by KB electronics on Ebay.  Many people are using treadmill motors.  Had to fab some motor mounts and an enclosure for the KB-125.
Most motors running off the 60 cycle powerline will make some hum. Mine does too, even though it's getting pulsating DC.  I think brushless is quieter, but more expensive both for the motor and controller.  I'm cheap


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 6, 2015)

markba633csi said:


> I found a motor of unknown HP (1/3?) at my local electronics surplus store,


Thanks, now to find my "Local Electronics Surplus Store"  Small towns don't have them.  Time will come....


----------

